# Moe's new collars and leash



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have been using this USA company for 14 years, and she never ceases to amaze me. She is a one woman business.

She had Canadian designs and I am getting these two collars and a leash..

If you want top quality that is dog tested on the strongest dogs go to her.

I had her make all rufus's collars,and harnesses and leashes. She made 15 of his leather collars ,and to this day I can not find another company who rivalled her quality. She no longer makes leather collars anymore but still does fabric ones.

Www.collarmania.com


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those are beautiful! Does she make any that don't have Canadian Leaves on them?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She has hundreds of fabric designs. From sports stuff to holiday stuff to all sorts of designs. Check out her site. It takes her few weeks once you order, I ordered these 2 weeks before my surgery and she is shipping them to me tomorrow.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I've been happy w/ all the products I've bought that were made in Canada.My favorite cold weather everyday wear boots are Cougar's complete w/ a maple leaf.They are very warm,dry and so comfortable.I noticed she uses metal hardware.I buy collars w/ metal because the plastic ones always break and always at the wrong time.They look very nice.My dog is sporting a leather military collar right now but I think I'm going to fabric next time because you can wash them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This company is in the USA, Nevada. Since moe came from Ontario Canada I wanted to get him a collar to show his Canadian roots


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She will only use metal for the dog collars, she makes cat collars too but I think those have plastic clasps. 
She will custom anything, I like how her collars hold up, she uses test dogs to try the collars out,rufus used to be a test dog when she first started, this way she knew the strength she had to make based on all the test dogs she used.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They arrived today and fit perfect


----------

